# Copper this weekend



## Wang (Jan 2, 2008)

VRBO.com


----------



## catwoman (Jun 22, 2009)

VRBO is great for long weekends and larger groups but with sort notice and small groups it is far from cheap.


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

The snow report says you should stick to WP this weekend.

Wang knows of a cheap, although tiny, room at Copper, but I guess he doesn't want to let the Cat into the bag.


----------



## catwoman (Jun 22, 2009)

Since we don't have the boy this weekend, and he doesn't have a Copper pass, we let another family stay at our WP condo in exchange for watching our dogs. It will be nice just ski someplace else. We may have a place to stay, but we will put the futon mattress in the back of the truck just in case. I still got some "dirtbag" in me. Plus we are happy that a friend can a weekend away with his kids. The hyperactive 12 year old cattle dog might be the end if him though.


----------



## Kadojack (Mar 7, 2011)

Have you ever searched couchsurfing.org ?


----------



## catwoman (Jun 22, 2009)

I'll keep the couch surfing site in mind, thanks. In the end, karma won out and we ended up at a 2 bedroom in wildernest, which we had to ourselves last night. Plus the family that stayed at our condo had a blast.


----------

